# King baboon cage too big too much dirt?



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jun 23, 2015)

I Removed have its dirt it is still alive , Its too small for the cage I put it in I think.. still a TOn extra dirt, 4" spider in a Storage container big enough for a 8-10" T.
Had enough dirt in the cage for an adult .
She now has room to dig and find her food. I didn't damage her cave thankfully. I will leave it in this cage its chilicera are real big for its body size I think its a female. It was starving I think , looked skinny for its 4" bodysize.

This ever happened to anyone who keeps burrowers. Her food kept dying roaches wouldn't dig that deep , usually die in water dish.


----------



## Hellemose (Jun 23, 2015)

theres no such thing as too much dirt/substrate for a burrower, well maybe if you completely fill the container up so theres no air for it, but otherwise my experience (with Haplo's) is that they will usually dig to the bottom in most cases, regardless of them having 8" or 15" 

drowning roaches and crickets you can usually prevent that by putting small pebbles/stones in it so they can climb back out.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## EulersK (Jun 23, 2015)

Hellemose said:


> theres no such thing as too much dirt/substrate for a burrower, well maybe if you completely fill the container up so theres no air for it, but otherwise my experience (with Haplo's) is that they will usually dig to the bottom in most cases, regardless of them having 8" or 15"
> 
> drowning roaches and crickets you can usually prevent that by putting small pebbles/stones in it so they can climb back out.


+1 to everything here

Once any of my burrowers hit about 1/2 adult size, I put them in the home they will stay in permanently. Burrowing spiders, more than any other type, put a _lot_ of work into their hides. Constant rehousing just isn't fair. Allow them to grow into their adult enclosure - it'll be easier for the spider, and frankly, it's more interesting for us to watch! It gives them time to build elaborate tunnels over the years. My C. darlingi was put in one of those clear tea jugs you see at picnics and BBQ's when she was about 2". The enclosure was massive for her. Now, she's about 4", and I've had to remove dirt from the surface multiple times over this time just from her bringing too much up and reaching the lid of her enclosure. I can't see anything down there, of course, but I know she has a maze of tunnels just from the amount of dirt I've taken out.

TL;DR - You're fine, let her grow in to the enclosure.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jun 23, 2015)

EulersK said:


> +1 to everything here
> 
> Once any of my burrowers hit about 1/2 adult size, I put them in the home they will stay in permanently. Burrowing spiders, more than any other type, put a _lot_ of work into their hides. Constant rehousing just isn't fair. Allow them to grow into their adult enclosure - it'll be easier for the spider, and frankly, it's more interesting for us to watch! It gives them time to build elaborate tunnels over the years. My C. darlingi was put in one of those clear tea jugs you see at picnics and BBQ's when she was about 2". The enclosure was massive for her. Now, she's about 4", and I've had to remove dirt from the surface multiple times over this time just from her bringing too much up and reaching the lid of her enclosure. I can't see anything down there, of course, but I know she has a maze of tunnels just from the amount of dirt I've taken out.
> 
> TL;DR - You're fine, let her grow in to the enclosure.


Yeah I'm leaving her in this cage she has plenty of dirt left, more than enough for an adult. At-least I will actually see her though sometimes when she comes out of her tunnel.


----------



## awiec (Jun 23, 2015)

Too much dirt and P.muticus don't ever go together. The more dirt it has the bigger of a super fortress it will build and will be more manageable...until you have to dig it out. Also for your prey problem you can just do maimed/pre-killed at the mouth of the burrow BUT majority of burrowers will stick their legs out if they are hungry, that's what I rely on and I haven't had issues yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dredrickt (Jun 23, 2015)

I wouldn't worry about the dirt level being too deep.  I've seen speculation the dirt level can have an impact (again, speculation) on the size/thickness of the rear legs.  The deeper the burrow, the beefier the back legs.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jun 23, 2015)

dredrickt said:


> I wouldn't worry about the dirt level being too deep.  I've seen speculation the dirt level can have an impact (again, speculation) on the size/thickness of the rear legs.  The deeper the burrow, the beefier the back legs.


Does 100% top soil make them stronger too? it is heavier. I don't have any vermiculite right now to mix.


----------



## Fyrwulf (Jun 23, 2015)

Unless the tank is planted, I don't think you need vermiculite. Given the environment they come from, the soil they're adapted to burrowing in is dry, sandy, densely packed with rocks mixed in. Given that, I'm positive they can deal with the sort of soil we have here in America. Come to think of it, if you can find some bagged clay soil, your T might actually enjoy that.


----------



## dredrickt (Jun 23, 2015)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> Does 100% top soil make them stronger too? it is heavier. I don't have any vermiculite right now to mix.


Top soil is what I use for all my juvenile and adult burrowing species, I pack it down fairly tight.  I have a 2.5" H. Gigas I just rehoused in a container with 11" of dirt.  Its already about 6" down.  Can't wait to see what it does with the extra room now.

I also use the cheapest top soil I can find, because its almost always devoid of fertilizers and other additives for plants that you would have to pay more for.  I'm not sure if the soil composition has anything to do with the rear legs of the P. Muticus so much as the depth.  I have 3 Kings, and plan on putting them in containers with at least 15" of dirt to dig in.  But I've heard of burrows in the wild reaching past 30".


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 23, 2015)

I feel sorry because due to space issue i can't give my adult female a custom made enclosure where i can put 70 or more cm of substrate. Mine is under 35 cm.

The more you can add, with them, the better. They act defensive only when you have to rehouse them, because they hate to be taken away from their home they build with such lovely efforts.

Apart for that, for the rehouse part, they are, for me, sort of angels T's.

But for an adult female in her final enclosure? No way. Add substrate as there's no tomorrow. They will be happy.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jun 23, 2015)

dredrickt said:


> Top soil is what I use for all my juvenile and adult burrowing species, I pack it down fairly tight.  I have a 2.5" H. Gigas I just rehoused in a container with 11" of dirt.  Its already about 6" down.  Can't wait to see what it does with the extra room now.
> 
> I also use the cheapest top soil I can find, because its almost always devoid of fertilizers and other additives for plants that you would have to pay more for.  I'm not sure if the soil composition has anything to do with the rear legs of the P. Muticus so much as the depth.  I have 3 Kings, and plan on putting them in containers with at least 15" of dirt to dig in.  But I've heard of burrows in the wild reaching past 30".


Whats the most visible cage type for Very large Deep burrowers like KB? 


Any suggestions?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 23, 2015)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> Whats the most visible cage type for Very large Deep burrowers like KB?
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?


Don't know.. i use an XXL fauna box, bought in Germany years ago, height is 40 cm (35, more or less, of substrate). As for visible, the only thing i see 24/7 is a lot of substrate, and an hole near the cork bark covered with web, legs out, when she's hungry.

You can go for a custom made glass one also.

Same set up and XXL enclosure (different humidity of course) for my AF _Hysterocrates gigas_ but i see her all the time. Only because her main tunnel where she love to lazy most is on the plastic side.


----------



## Fyrwulf (Jun 23, 2015)

http://www.glasscages.com/?sAction=OrderForm&sProdID=AQ_80Cube

Expensive, but it allows you to pack in the dirt and the odds are good you'll have at least one chamber visible.


----------



## cold blood (Jun 23, 2015)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> Whats the most visible cage type for Very large Deep burrowers like KB?
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?


Anything clear enough to give good visibility.  You can put a rock or wood chunk in the center of the enclosure to encourage tunnels on the sides, where you can observe them.

---------- Post added 06-23-2015 at 08:36 PM ----------




Fyrwulf said:


> http://www.glasscages.com/?sAction=OrderForm&sProdID=AQ_80Cube
> 
> Expensive, but it allows you to pack in the dirt and the odds are good you'll have at least one chamber visible.


Base price $398....no stand, not even a top.

WOW!!!   So that's where millionaires buy enclosures...I always wondered:unsure::laugh:


----------



## Fyrwulf (Jun 23, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Base price $398....no stand, not even a top.
> 
> WOW!!!   So that's where millionaires buy enclosures...I always wondered:unsure::laugh:


That's about right for an 80 gallon aquarium.


----------



## horanjp (Jun 23, 2015)

Fyrwulf said:


> That's about right for an 80 gallon aquarium.


I can see it now....HEY MAN there's a HUGE SPIDER in that massive tank of dirt you've had in your den FOREVER. Just saw it last week, swear to god!


----------



## Jarvis (Jun 23, 2015)

80 gallon wow! The only thing I could think that would need that much room would be a large communal setup, H incei or M. Balfouri maybe, I  wouldn't wast that space on one borrowing sp.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jun 23, 2015)

Fyrwulf said:


> That's about right for an 80 gallon aquarium.


Way Higher then my T budget when I order, forget that Id rather buy a 20gal long and build it a decked out Lexan plexiglass lid.

I could DIY A huge plexi cage for way cheaper then this price. MAYBE a different design then what I always see.
BIg cage is what $52-100. DIY glass cages prob possible also though.


----------

